# The Return-o-PHISH - Vancouver/Whistler Tribute shows!



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Hey y'all, 

RE: THE BIG BLACK FURRY CREATURES FROM MARS (VANCOUVER'S PHISH TRIBUTE BAND) :smilie_flagge17:

PHISH is returning to the stage in Hampton, Virginia on March 6th, 2009 after a 5 year hiatus. 

To celebrate, we are performing two big shows in Vancouver and Pemberton (which is just north of Whistler) on March 6th and 7th. Different set-lists, big light show, massive sound system - we're going all out! SPREAD THE WORD!

03.06.09 - Vancouver - RICHARDS ON RICHARDS (w/ opener The Relentless Couchmen) doors at 9pm

03.07.09 - Pemberton - PEMBERTON HOTEL doors at 8pm


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

The shows were ...awesome~!

We had a big turnout of around 300 at Richards in Vancouver and a full Pemberton Hotel on Saturday.. It was such a blast to play this music through such an amazing sound system and with a full light show - kind-of a dream come true actually!










Here are a few samples of the evening:

You Enjoy Myself

Run Like An Antelope

Cheers!


----------

